# dozer still wont eat critters.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't get it. Have him a pup rat today. He licked it. Then turned away. 4 months old. Won't even take crickets or dubia's.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

_Have you tried cutting up the pinks and mixing them with a staple that he likes? Korben never did take to insects, he ate a few worms here and beatles there but that was it._


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 24, 2011)

chop up the pinkys ewwww I have the same prob wit my red he ate one pinky once but never again seemd like he liked it but he grabbes at em looks like he's tryin and gives up


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

If you chop them up while frozen it isn't gross.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 24, 2011)

Guru didn't eat pinkies at first, I ended up having to poke holes in their heads and letting the juices/guts come out a bit. Once he smelled that he went to down.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll try stabbing them. Thanx!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol did any of you guys ever think you'd be discussing how to chop up a mouse growing up? I have yet to have a tegu refuse a rodent, but I dd have a ball python that didn't. Eat til I split a rats head open ewww lol


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 25, 2011)

I just use a knife and cut across the skull for braining. For Colombians I dip a bit of something I want them to eat in raw egg yolk. Rats have a different smell, so sometimes mice are accepted first.


----------

